# Grizzly Parts.



## Rocky Bob (Dec 23, 2012)

G`day from Australia.I am a 73 year old retired motor mechanic who was given a mini lathe,( in pieces) said to be a Grizzly G8688. I have resurrected it but am short of the hi lo speed gears and mechanism attatched .I downloaded a parts and price section from the Web and then forwarded by E-mail,to the firm involved,a parts and price list of the required parts.Unfortunately,I have not received any form of reply.Can anyone steer me to a reputable supplier?
                                                                                                Regards,Rocky Bob.


----------



## Thornwoods (Dec 23, 2012)

I purchased a Grizzly Mini-Mill that had broken gears and had good luck with Little Machine Shop. Under the products tab they have a section for replacement parts, you can get down to a numbered drawing and specify parts to get prices. I had good luck with them and downloaded my manual from their site also.

http://littlemachineshop.com/

Good Luck!!


----------



## Rocky Bob (Dec 24, 2012)

Thornwoods said:


> I purchased a Grizzly Mini-Mill that had broken gears and had good luck with Little Machine Shop. Under the products tab they have a section for replacement parts, you can get down to a numbered drawing and specify parts to get prices. I had good luck with them and downloaded my manual from their site also.
> 
> http://littlemachineshop.com/
> 
> Good Luck!!



Thank you for your reply.This is the firm that I have sourced for my parts.No response! Perhaps there are others that I can contact.


----------



## Taz (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't be sure, but shouldn't be any different that a sieg c-? (2 or 3?).  Try here, there a little closer to you anyway, and have lots of details.

http://www.machineryhouse.com.au/Spare-Parts-Gears

They have customer service number you can call for help identifying the proper replacement part, if you don't have the original parts to reference.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 24, 2012)

you can order parts from grizzly's website here.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/7-x-12-Mini-Metal-Lathe/G8688


----------



## Taz (Dec 25, 2012)

They do have a $200.00 minimum on international orders, if they in fact ship to your country though.  You'd have to buy a lot of gears!


----------



## xalky (Dec 25, 2012)

Taz said:


> They do have a $200.00 minimum on international orders, if they in fact ship to your country though.  You'd have to buy a lot of gears!


Well maybe you could get a few other goodies from the web site and the lathe parts to make your $200 minimum. I don't think that they'd balk at that. Grizzly has a lot of good stuff and it's reasonably priced.


----------



## Taz (Dec 25, 2012)

xalky said:


> Well maybe you could get a few other goodies from the web site and the lathe parts to make your $200 minimum. I don't think that they'd balk at that. Grizzly has a lot of good stuff and it's reasonably priced.



I bet they wouldn't!  LOL.  Something to be aware of anyway.  I never complain about being forced to buy more tools!


----------

